# Bichir Eggs



## striker (Apr 22, 2010)

Found what looks like eggs in the tank this morning. I am guessing from a endli and a ornate. Any suggestions on how to care for them.


----------



## striker (Apr 22, 2010)

Can someone move this over to breeding


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Cool! Could it be from the bass as well?


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

hmm I do not think the bass would scatter them like that.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratz! thats a lot of eggs lol


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

well, I have never heard of bichirs spawning in aquariums, but that doesn't mean anything, only that I have never heard of it!

As far as care goes, you must be doing something right, so, siphoning the eggs out into a smaller tank, same water, same temp, aeration, maybe methylene blue, like for angel eggs, wait and see. The eggs look large, so I would expect these guys would be ok with BBS right away. don't feed until you see the yolk sacs gone. Just general thoughts, hope it helps.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

mollyb said:


> well, I have never heard of bichirs spawning in aquariums, but that doesn't mean anything, only that I have never heard of it!
> 
> As far as care goes, you must be doing something right, so, siphoning the eggs out into a smaller tank, same water, same temp, aeration, maybe methylene blue, like for angel eggs, wait and see. The eggs look large, so I would expect these guys would be ok with BBS right away. don't feed until you see the yolk sacs gone. Just general thoughts, hope it helps.


I had mine spawn a few times, never cared enough to try and hatch them tho.


----------



## striker (Apr 22, 2010)

all the eggs have been pushed under the sponge filter, im just going to leave then in there until i can see some development.could possibly be bass eggs, i have never seen bass eggs so dontknow. is it possible for a fish to shoot out some blank eggs or is the male needed to make the spawning proces? any one know when i could possibly start seeing development in the eggs.
thanks


----------



## striker (Apr 22, 2010)

heres a shot of them


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

striker said:


> all the eggs have been pushed under the sponge filter, im just going to leave then in there until i can see some development.could possibly be bass eggs, i have never seen bass eggs so dontknow. is it possible for a fish to shoot out some blank eggs or is the male needed to make the spawning proces? any one know when i could possibly start seeing development in the eggs.
> thanks


Bass don't scatter their eggs


----------

